# My 332nd Fighter Group Tribute



## ww2artist (Feb 20, 2007)

I have recently started building a tribute to some heroes of mine, the 332nd FG. I would like it to serve as both an informative and educational section to my site.

I must also mention, that while my website is a commercial venture, the tribute is my own personal 'project' and is worked on in my free time, as a 'labour of love' you might say. I will of course place my Red Tail art in the art section of the tribute, but the rest of it will hopefully interest guys and gals like ourselves, who are interested in the history, while also preserving the memory of those who made such sacrifices. If I can draw (excuse the pun) a few people to the tribute and they learn about this unit, then it's a worth while project. 66 of the airmen didn't come home, so this is for them!

http://www.blueskygalleries.co.uk/page42.html

When time allows I will add more photos, information, artwork, and any other bits and pieces of interest. 

Hope some of you will drop by and find some of the information of interest.

Thank you


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2007)

Well done WW2Artist.I like the site.


----------



## ww2artist (Feb 20, 2007)

Wurger, thank you very much.


----------



## ww2artist (Feb 20, 2007)

Wurger, thank you very much.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 21, 2007)

Welcome ww2artist from down under. Like your site, and have bookmarked for more visits!!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 21, 2007)

Nicely done. Some good stuff on your site.


----------



## R-2800 (Feb 21, 2007)

like the site!


----------



## ww2artist (Feb 21, 2007)

Gentlemen, thank you for looking at the tribute and your kind words.


----------



## John Cahill (Feb 25, 2007)

WW2artist, Yours is a fine site. Perhaps you would be interested in an anecdote. In the 1970s, I worked with a good ol' boy who had been a ball turret gunner on B-17s flying out of southern Italy. In conversation about his experiences, I will not recount the racist language he used when referring to flyers from the 332 Group. But he did say to me "When you saw those '51s with the red tails, man, you *knew* you were goin' to get home."

John Cahill, Mount Vernon, Virginia USA


----------



## v2 (Feb 26, 2007)

Well done...


----------



## ww2artist (Feb 26, 2007)

John and V2, very much appreciate your comments. I will keep improving the tribute as I go.


----------



## Erich (Feb 26, 2007)

have you noted my correction on 15th AF fg's 262 jet claims to actual losses yet ? ..... armyairforces.com


----------



## ww2artist (Feb 26, 2007)

Hello there, Erich, fancy meeting you here... 

Yes, I have actually been on the facts section of my tribute page just a moment ago adding some more info and making some corrections. 

I have stated that the 332nd are reported to have downed 3no 262s, and have disregarded the information about further claims of 262s by other 15th AAF FGs, as they are not really relevant in this case. 

However, I do remember reading that the first 262 downed by a 15th AAF pilot was actually from the 332nd......from info on the other forum it seems this is incorrect, although I would like to get to the bottom of this matter.

Take a look at the revised facts if you get a moment Erich, and let me know what you think.

All the best.


----------



## Erich (Feb 26, 2007)

where are the revised facts located - site ?


----------



## ww2artist (Feb 26, 2007)

Erich, they're on my website under, Tuskegee Airmen Tribute in the menu section. I have emailed you a link anyway.


----------

